# Furnas L-143 to GE motor



## 46Chief (Jan 14, 2014)

Hello, I am new here. I have a 6" atlas lathe. I had this switch in a box of parts that came with the lathe but it has never been hooked up. Can anyone tell me how or if this rotary switch Furnas L-143 is wired to this GE single voltage single speed motor? Thanks in advance!  Electrical work isn't my strong area, so if you can make is simple, I would really appreciate it. Many thanks.


----------



## Wireaddict (Jan 15, 2014)

You may not need this Furnas switch. Is this motor reversible? If not all you can do is turn it on & off & a single or 2-pole switch in a metal box would be a lot simpler way to do it.  [You switch the ungrounded or "hot" power leads to the motor so you switch both leads for 240V & just the single hot lead for 120V.]  Were you hoping to use it to run the motor forward, reverse & turn it off?  Incidentally, I couldn't find any info about this switch on Furnas' web site such as current & voltage ratings, no. of contacts, no. of positions, contact "truth" table, etc.


----------



## John Hasler (Jan 15, 2014)

46Chief said:


> Hello, I am new here. I have a 6" atlas lathe. I had this switch in a box of parts that came with the lathe but it has never been hooked up. Can anyone tell me how or if this rotary switch Furnas L-143 is wired to this GE single voltage single speed motor? Thanks in advance!  Electrical work isn't my strong area, so if you can make is simple, I would really appreciate it. Many thanks.



Post a photo of the motor nameplate and wiring diagram (if any: might be on the inside of the junction box cover).  Also post photos of the switch nameplate and wiring diagram (should be on the inside of the cover).  This document may contain data on that switch: I haven't read through it yet.
http://gfretwell.com/electrical/Catalog 4258 Drum Controllers.pdf


----------



## In The Shop (Feb 13, 2014)

First you have to be sure your motor is reversable. Some are not.

The Furnas l-143 has 6 terminals. LI and L2 are power from your power cord. In the "OFF" position they connect to nothing. In "FOR" L1 connects to terminals 3 and 4. L2 connects to terminals 1 and 2.In the "REV" L1 connects to terminals 1 and 4. L2 connects to terminals 2 and 3.

The motors "START" winding connect to terminals 2 and 4. The "RUN" winding is fed from terminals 1 and 3. If the motor rotation does not agree with the switch markings, reverse the connections to the start winding.

- - - Updated - - -



In The Shop said:


> First you have to be sure your motor is reversable. Some are not.
> 
> The Furnas l-143 has 6 terminals. LI and L2 are power from your power cord. In the "OFF" position they connect to nothing. In "FOR" L1 connects to terminals 3 and 4. L2 connects to terminals 1 and 2.In the "REV" L1 connects to terminals 1 and 4. L2 connects to terminals 2 and 3.
> 
> The motors "START" winding connect to terminals 2 and 4. The "RUN" winding is fed from terminals 1 and 3. If the motor rotation does not agree with the switch markings, reverse the connections to the start winding.



I just re-read what I wrote. I made a mistake.

The motors "RUN" winding connect to terminals 2 and 4. The "START" winding is fed from terminals 1 and 3. If the motor rotation does not agree with the switch markings, reverse the connections to the start winding


----------

